# Budget Gaming PC.



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, names Alex,

I've been saving up to purchase build a new Computer, 
Budget around 800-1000 USD.
United States Here.
I'm hoping it can play most rpg/strategy games out and releasing within the next year or two on high graphics at least.

I've done some research but am very confused on compatibility between parts/components so i'm asking for a build or help creating a build to suit my gaming wants.

I want a good CPU, GPU, 4+ Gigs of ram and what ever else works with that. Also, good cooling for it, my last computer is over heating, but needs to be replaced either way.

I might have some usable parts in my current over heating computer(the graphics card is over heating) to use, but it is almost 3 years old. I literally need to keep a fan next to it to keep it on. 

Older system has Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz, and 3 gigs of ram, not sure how to check brand and what not on rest of stuff without dissembling it, but i will if it helps.

Well,
I dont need monitor, key board, etc,
But most likely will need everything else, including windows 7 64bit.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated, including building a build for me, because i am quite lost,









Thanx.
Alexander.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested builds thread and delete anything you have that is reusable.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank your for your reply,

I was actually looking at the 1200 Build there,
and thinking of ways to maintain compatibility and lowering the price a bit.
Or upgrading the 800 build. 


Either way, i need to include the OS and sound card, and anything else not mentioned but needed in that build, all for around 1000. :upset: lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard sound is very impressive on Mobo's now so dropping the dedicated card would ave some money.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The $800 AMD build + Windows is going to chew up most of a $1000 bill. Add in the shipping and you don't have much more than coffee money left over. You could drop $25 or so by using a 955 proc instead or the 965 and another hundred by swapping out the video for an HD5770. Instead of doing that, I'ld swap the motherboard up to an 880 chipset

On the $1200 AMD: same thing with the proc and video, but you would be compromising your gaming performance. Choosing a lower end case would cut 50 bucks or so and another $50 by downgrading the motherboard to an 880


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered the $1000 ($872.90 actual price) Intel build? Drop the aftermarket CPU cooler and you at about $850 and there's only about $20 shipping included on that hardware as listed. Add about $100 for 7 and you're right at the $1000 mark.
Substitute this case (ships free) and that knocks off another $26: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanx for your replys!

I'm putting together a list of all the info you guys got me, 

Thank you so much.!

After i put it together i'll post it for feed back.

Thanx again.


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Spent most of the day researching these various things, but i am still unsure about it all. I used some of the stuff in the builds you guys gave me, and moved and imputed on preference.

I need to know if all is compatible and if its a overall good build for my wants. I did try on my own but i could of done it wrong.

Also, i need a cooler/heatsink for the CPU correct? any recommendations? 

MOBO: $134.99 Asus
Newegg.com - ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


Case : $49.99 COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case

CPU: $224.99 Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

RAM: $59.99 Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996782

GPU: GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


PSU: $54.99 CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 (CMPSU-600CX) 600W ATX12V v2.3 Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 (CMPSU-600CX) 600W ATX12V v2.3 Active PFC Power Supply


CDD: $19.99 LG Black 24X DVD+R
Newegg.com - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

HDrive: 87.99 Western Digital 1TB 
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Tools: $9.99 Rosewill
Rosewill RTK-015 15 Piece Standard Computer Tool Kit

OS: $130 7

Total : about 1100 with shipping and taxes.

Not much moving room i know, but please look it over,


*THANKS*.
Alex


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

Motherboard is LGA1156 while processor you chose is LGA1155 so they're not compatible.

You'll need a better power supply to go with that graphics card.


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

That looks like a great build , the memory is not my favorite , in my opinion corsair is teh best and you can get the same speed and type in corsair for a little more expensive but you should nver have heating problems again and these are easily overclockable Amazon.com: Corsair Dominator 4 GB PC3-12800 1600MHz 240-pin Dual Channel Core i3, i5, i7 DDR3 Memory Kit CMP4GX3M2A1600C9: Electronics one more thing , for a rig like that your going to need a much bigger power supply , you ver want to skip on the power supply because with cheap/ to small one you will be replacing it very soon you nee atleast a 750 watt for that kindof rig . Anyways other than that I love the build !!


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,

So should i up it to 650 700, 750w?

Im looking for a different mobo, but i don't know exactly what to look for besides pin numbers, and slots for member, besides 1155.
Is there something else i should be looking for?

Also, for the OS, do i purchase the OEM version of 7 or a full version?

Which is more safe, beneficial to me?

The Full can range up to 200, while the OEM version is around 100.


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

*ASRock P67 PRO3 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard*
Newegg.com - ASRock P67 PRO3 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Is this good? Like i said i don't know whats a good mobo.
I see it has turbo boost support, 1155, 4x240pin slots for ram, which is good.


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

I would go with the 750 watt if it was me , I know its more expensive but it will be worth it !! The OS I dont think it matters on wich one you get long as its a 64bit , the motherboard is good ,other than the brand , Asus is much better and way more dependable !! An Asus will have the turbo boost and the socket 1155 is good , and the 4x240pin slots for ram is good !!! Here is a good ASUS motherboard that has all the specifications you have mentioned Amazon.com: ASUS P8P67-M PRO <REV 3.0> LGA 1155 SATA 6Gbps and USB 3.0 Supported Intel P67 DDR3 2200 Micro ATX Motherboard: Computer & Accessories  plus this has 2 PCI-E slots for SLi if wanted !


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for your reply,
but that mother board is listed as micro? Does that mean something?

actually looking at this one,
ASUS P8P67 LE B3 Intel P67 Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA 1155), Intel P67 Express, 2200MHz DDR3 (O.C.), Gigabit LAN, 8-Channel Audio, SATA 6.0 Gb/s, SuperSpeed USB 3.0, AMD CrossFireX Support at TigerDirect.com

Same price as the asrock, so better to get the more trusted brand, sold out on newegg though.


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

So redid it it again with your guy's help, Thanks again,

Can you look it over again, price went up about 100 bux but i think its worth it.

MOBO: $140.00 ASUS P8P67 LE B3 Intel P67 Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA 1155), Intel P67 Express, 2200MHz DDR3 (O.C.), Gigabit LAN, 8-Channel Audio, SATA 6.0 Gb/s, SuperSpeed USB 3.0, AMD CrossFireX Support
ASUS P8P67 LE B3 Intel P67 Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA 1155), Intel P67 Express, 2200MHz DDR3 (O.C.), Gigabit LAN, 8-Channel Audio, SATA 6.0 Gb/s, SuperSpeed USB 3.0, AMD CrossFireX Support at TigerDirect.com

Case : $49.99 COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case

CPU: $224.99 Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

RAM: $40x2 Corsair 4GB
Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M1A1333C9

GPU: GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

PSU: 109.99 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W
Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

CDD: $19.99 LG Black 24X DVD+R
Newegg.com - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

HDrive: 87.99 Western Digital 1TB 
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Tools: $9.99 Rosewill
Rosewill RTK-015 15 Piece Standard Computer Tool Kit

OS: $100 win7

Total : 1168.99 with all shipping/taxes.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

I would get the V2 of the 750TX
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Since your other parts are geared towards performance, I would get the forum recommended Mushkin ram; you don't need more than 4GB and a 2x2 matched pair will take advantage of dual channel.
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996782

The stock cooler is fine if you don't plan on overclocking.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Definitely go with a 2X2GB matched pair for the RAM. The Mushkin is high quality and reliable.
The V2 Corsair would be worth the extra money.
You could drop the tool kit. All that is needed is a small phillips tip screw driver for assembly.


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanx for your replies.

Replaced ram, saves money 
RAM: Munchkin 2x2GB RAM
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996782

and PSU, didnt know their was a v2, thanx.
PSU: 119.99 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W V2
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Anything else guys? Everything should be compatible correct? 

Still confused about the OS, some people say i cant use the oem version of windows, some say to use it, some say use full retail.
What have you guys used before?

Thanx again. I'm ordering the parts sometime tonight so they can get processed tomorrow.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

amorales559 said:


> Anything else guys? Everything should be compatible correct?
> 
> Still confused about the OS, some people say i cant use the oem version of windows, some say to use it, some say use full retail.
> What have you guys used before?
> ...


Everything looks compatible to me, although I would wait to receive confirmation from a tech team moderator just to make sure.

From what I understand, the OEM version is tied to one motherboard (although every other part can be upgraded), while the full retail version can be transferred to another computer.

The OEM version also does not come with Microsoft support, which isn't much of a loss.

I would just buy
Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well i got all the parts in, and shes a beaut.

I built her, it all worked out, installed os, updates, everything seemed good.

But since i put her together yesterday, i've noticed it doesn't always turn on.

And today, after sucessful turn on, windows updating, i turned it off to restart. But when i clicked power button, again it did not turn on,

Ive been trying over and over for the past hour, and nothing.

Ive checked power cord, removed, plugged into wall, and nothing,

MOBO has green light.

I cant seem to figure out the problem.

I dont want to send parts back just yet, considering how long it will take to get replacement and such,

Please help.


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Also, last time it turned on, it actually started when i switched to "-" on the psu.

Green light on motherboard is on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you use one standoff (no more-no less) for every mounting hole in the Mobo?
Please list all the parts you used. Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually, one of the stand offs that are suppost to stay attached to the case so the screws can screw into something wont actually stay in the case, if other screws are removed, it will come out with the motherboard? Is this the problem? 

I just don't want to send the case back if its the power supply, every item will probably take close to two weeks for me to get a replacement.

Just took it apart, and put everything together again with out the screw and standoff in the spot that wont stay attached to case and got no power up.

MOBO - ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
ASUS P8P67 LE B3 Intel P67 Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA 1155), Intel P67 Express, 2200MHz DDR3 (O.C.), Gigabit LAN, 8-Channel Audio, SATA 6.0 Gb/s, SuperSpeed USB 3.0, AMD CrossFireX Support at TigerDirect.com

CPU- Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

RAM - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996782
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996782

GPU - GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

PSU - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply 
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok.

I benched tested and nothing.
Well looking at the power supply, i noticed it has white foam in it. Like literally, it looks liked someone dropped toothpased in it. I don't understand, and i cant find anything on it online either. I'm calling corsair technical to figure out "what the hell"..


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok called, guy sounded surprised about the white gew, but further research says it could be normal/glue.

Used a paper clip to test to see if a fan would turn on with the psu, and it worked.

That means its the board?
Calling Asus technical, and been on hold for awhile...


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Called Asus Technical.
"John" said he thinks mobo is dead. or "dead dead" as he said.. 

currently on the phone for a return from tiger direct listening to "love story" by Talor Swift for hold music.................


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of replies...

Their sending a new one Monday for me, free 2day shipping. That's good.

One last thing, about the stand off in the case, what should i do? Replace the case or something? The board is very secure without the one standoff being attached, but if it can cause a problem or be the root of my other board failing, i need to know lol.

Thanks for the help again,
I'll post when i receive the new mobo.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My sympathies on the Mobo problem and having to listen to Taylor Swift.
Are the threads for the Mobo standoff in the case stripped in that one hole?


----------



## amorales559 (Mar 26, 2011)

not striped exaclty.. u can screw in the stand off but wont tighten as much as its supposed to and will just keep spinning if you try.. so when it comes to screwing in the screws with the mobo the screw after a certain point will just keep spinning as well.. though it does hold it in place even if it does leave room between the standoff and the screw top


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would use the standoff and put a screw in it. It will offer support for the Mobo.


----------

